# Maternity and Health Insurance



## inishgael

Hi,

I am currently looking into getting Health Insurance cover for my wife. All options fairly pricey so just taking out cover for her and not for myself.  We are young couple and maternity cover will be main concern at this stage.  I see that there is a 52 week waiting period for maternity.  
Can anyone advise firstly what cover we would be entitled to if we take out cover and require hospital visit for maternity within 52 weeks.  We are both employed and neither have a medical card. My wife works in hopitality industry at slightly above minimum wage while i am a CO in civil service albiet at lowest scale.  
Would we have to pay for everything in this case i.e. scans, staying in hospital, and everthing else that goes with it. If so, could be very costly.
Secondly, anyone recommend a health plan where maternity the main concern and adequate cover provided?
Thanks


----------



## peteb

its a waiting period as you have said.  So you get no  maternity related cover for the first year.


----------



## inishgael

Thanks for responses folks but still confused. If my wife was pregnant and had no Private Health Insurance and was rushed to hospital tomorrow to give birth would we have to pay for full costs? Or would she be still covered on public system?
Sorry to seem so stupid but with no medical card, is there any degree of free treatment/care etc available?  Or would we be hit with couple thousand euros bill a week or two later?
Thanks again.


----------



## inishgael

Thanks folks - that clears things up a bit more for me. Cheers again.


----------



## Protocol

inishgael said:


> If my wife was pregnant and had no Private Health Insurance and was rushed to hospital tomorrow to give birth would we have to pay for full costs? Or would she be still covered on public system?
> Sorry to seem so stupid but with no medical card, is there any degree of free treatment/care etc available? Or would we be hit with couple thousand euros bill a week or two later?
> Thanks again.


 

*All hosp care is free at point of care in Ireland.*


Exceptions are:

A & E = 100
75 per night charge, max 750 pa.
For maternity, that fee does not apply.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Hi Patrick,

Thanks for your informative posts.

Just wondering if you can comment on the points made in this post as rumours have done the rounds for many years about Mount Carmel not having the full neo natal emergency staff/equipment.


----------



## bedazzled

Thanks guys, appreciate the response.

Sue Ellen I have heard those rumours. IMO that would be the main reason a lot of women would avoid Mount Carmel.


----------



## pj111

Sue Ellen said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> Thanks for your informative posts.
> 
> Just wondering if you can comment on the points made in this post as rumours have done the rounds for many years about Mount Carmel not having the full neo natal emergency staff/equipment.



Mount Carmel have a special baby care unitwhich is full equipped and staffed to care for babies requiring specialist care. They do have a team of consultant paediatricians (who are also attached to teaching hospitals) and nurses who provide neo natal care and are available 24hrs a day. The paediatrician will see your baby every day of your hospital stay. 

I think that the confution arises out of their transfer policy. If a mother goes into labour before 32 weeks they may transfer you to another hospital. Your consultant will determine the appropriateness of the facility at that stage.
_
Patrick._


----------



## Sue Ellen

Thanks for clarifying that Patrick, its good to know.  These rumours probably come from a long time back.


----------



## omkardolas

As per my knowledge Max Bupa Family Floater provides this kind of maternity insurance, some of the benefits are listed below:-
• This insurance covers the maternity benefits up to 2 deliveries 
• The new born baby will be covered as an insured person from birth, where vaccination expenses are covered of the new born baby until the new born baby completes one year.
• Nutrition & growth consulting and annual health checkups are also provided.
• Cashless facility across network hospitals.

For more details please visit maxbupa.com


----------



## terrysgirl33

omkardolas said:


> As per my knowledge Max Bupa Family Floater provides this kind of maternity insurance, some of the benefits are listed below:-
> • This insurance covers the maternity benefits up to 2 deliveries
> • The new born baby will be covered as an insured person from birth, where vaccination expenses are covered of the new born baby until the new born baby completes one year.
> • Nutrition & growth consulting and annual health checkups are also provided.
> • Cashless facility across network hospitals.
> 
> For more details please visit maxbupa.com




I don't understand.

You can have two pregnancies covered, but after that you are on your own?
Most insurers cover newborns from birth until policy renewal.
Vaccinations are free, what expenses are you talking about?
Nutrition, growth and other issues are covered under the public health nurse system (some places have regular checks, in others you only come in if you think there is a problem as the resources are stretched, but they are there) until your child starts school for free.


----------



## orka

maxbupa is an Indian health insurer so unlikely to be relevant at all to readers of an Irish website...


----------



## terrysgirl33

Thanks Orka, figured it was something like that, but didn't recognise Max Bupa.


----------



## patsy32

Hi All,
I previously had health insurance with Quinn Family Care but unfortunately just couldnt afford this time so we let it lapse. We're now planning on starting a family & Iam beginning to panic that maybe I should renew even my cover at least! I already have to have 2 minor surgeries carried out regarding my fertility without mt insurance. Any idea which insurers offer the best packages regarding maternity cover, Any help would be great Thanks


----------



## pj111

It really depends on a number of factors, Aviva have the most benefits and more money to give back on benefits like a cleaner or money for the partner or the most amount of money towards Mount Carmel fees or home birth with Level 2 Family Health. However Quinn give the most back for IVF.

I think the main issue here is waiting periods.

It would appear that you have had a break in cover which means you will need to reserve your waiting periods. 

You could try all 3 insurers to see what, if any, initial waiting periods they would be willing to waive - Quinn would probably be the best starting point as they have your records.

Maternity cover is going to be a year but be aware that there is a 5 year waiting period for pre existing conditions. 


The reasons for the operations that you have already have would be pre existing conditions so one would need to be very careful that if you required ANY surgery in the next 5 years that you checked with consultant if they were pre existing conditions AND check with the insurer that the procedure would be paid for.

In the main, the maternity piece would require a 1 year waiting period from now.

_Patrick_


----------

